# Cleaning old fish tank / enclosure questions



## Dyn (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure where to go with this question. Its conserning a future tarantula enclosure and I think some of these questions could be covered here.

I recently received a 10 gallon tank that was used for fish by a friend. They got out of them and brought over this tank to me because I can always use them with my growing Herp and Invert collection. It was left outside for probably 2 months and wasnt touched. I just brought it in and bleached some of it out.

Does anyone know the best way to clean up a tank that was used for fish. It has a white film stuck to it probably calcium deposits but I'm not sure.

I dont want to use something that could possibly linger longer than I would expect and harm the tarantula.

Also I plan on having it on end with a drop down door. How should I go about cutting the plexiglass to have the door fit snug. Should i measure exactly Its 19 x 9.5 but I was curious if I should add maybe 1/16th of an inch to it to make sure its very tight fitting or if a pretty exact measurement would work.


----------



## Xian (Nov 6, 2009)

It's probably lime, from city water. You can scrape it off with a good razorblade, that would save you alot of scrubbing.


----------



## Xian (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh Yeah, add the thickness of the sawblade to the length of the plexiglass.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Nov 6, 2009)

Vinegar is your friend


----------



## Dyn (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks I'll be sure to give both a try.


----------



## jayefbe (Nov 6, 2009)

Nerri1029 said:


> Vinegar is your friend


I've also heard lemon juice will also work wonders, works on the same principles as vinegar.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 7, 2009)

Vinegar didnt seem to take any of it off.

Do I need to scrub rather hard with it? I was just using a papertowel hoping that it would just wipe off looked like it but once it dried it was still there.


----------



## Vaughn (Nov 7, 2009)

Kosher salt , make a paste it will take it off .


----------



## Nerri1029 (Nov 7, 2009)

OK Vinegar and TIME.

A stronger acid would be better, but vinegar is easy to get a hold of.

Personally I'd use "Lime-Away" but I was assuming you'd want to stay away from potent commercial cleaners.

If rinsed sufficiently any scale removing cleaner would work.

Vinegar is still my choice for most applications, just allow it time to work. ( soaking overnight etc. )


----------



## Nerri1029 (Nov 7, 2009)

Dyn said:


> Vinegar didnt seem to take any of it off.
> 
> Do I need to scrub rather hard with it? I was just using a papertowel hoping that it would just wipe off *looked like it but once it dried it was still there.*


If the glass is etched then you have a different problem.

the Kosher Salt might scratch it as well so be careful.


----------



## Zdufty (Nov 7, 2009)

Go to the store, and get a box of razor blades, hold them on a 45 degree angle to the glass, wet the glass, and start pushing the calcium off with the razor. I have a box on my shelf just for this purpose.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 7, 2009)

There was no instructions with the vinegar =P I was just putting it on there kinda wiping it alittle hoping it would come off easy. That would take a long time letting each side soak over night. Without using 10 gallons of vinegar that is. =P

I dont mind using cleaners I just wanted to make sure no bad residue would be left over to effect the tarantula. Like if I used something the silicone could pick up some of it and effect the T's alittle later down the road.

I'm picking up a couple of razors today at work to give that a try.

What does etched glass entitle?


----------



## sntcruzan (Nov 7, 2009)

To get the deposits off of glass the fastest way is to put a little soap and water in the tank and use a metal scrubbie to remove any build up. Works fast and leaves no scratches on a glaa tank. I got the tip from a aquarium friend.
Fred


----------



## arachnotime (Nov 7, 2009)

sntcruzan said:


> To get the deposits off of glass the fastest way is to put a little soap and water in the tank and use a metal scrubbie to remove any build up. Works fast and leaves no scratches on a glaa tank. I got the tip from a aquarium friend.
> Fred


Ahhh Thats a great tip...Thanks!


----------



## Dyn (Nov 8, 2009)

after letting clr sit on it for over a minute and having it not take off the white stuff I dont think there is much hope of this tank being clean again.

Tried the razor blade too it cleaned it up some but wasnt very noticeable.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Nov 8, 2009)

Put some soap, then get a get a wet paper towel and start scrubbing.

Worked for me.


----------



## Godzirra (Nov 8, 2009)

Get some cheap dish washing liquid, pat it all around the tank, then leave it over night or several hours, this will make things much simpler.
After just wipe it off with sponge.

I have a lot of build up issues in my house, because we don't have city water - only well water, so we have to get creative when cleaning.
I don't think it'll be too much of an issue if you can not fully get it off.


----------



## BrettG (Nov 8, 2009)

It sounds etched. If you used CLR with zero positive results,I would just get a new aquarium.Been there,done that....


----------



## pouchedrat (Nov 8, 2009)

Something that's worked for me before,  Tang mixed with a little bit of water to form a paste, then scrub it in and let set.  It will stain your fingers too, though.  

Also, vinegar sprayed on, then hydrogen peroxide afterwards.  It'll form a reaction and it's fun to do.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 8, 2009)

Yea i'm getting a new aquarium from the petshop im working at.

Was going to just clean it if i could. doesnt seem like its working very well so new aquarium here I come. Hopefully Tuesday i can start working on a nice arboreal set up for my P. regalis.


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 8, 2009)

soak it in hot soapy water.


----------



## Vaughn (Nov 9, 2009)

I use to breed tropical fish ( 20 years , 60 tanks ) and a paste made from kosher salt will take off anything thats coming off . It will NOT scratch the glass . Theres an old saying for fish keepers " Put soap in the tank , Put the tank in the garbage " . I don't know about T's and soap but I sure know about fish and soap .


----------



## gambite (Nov 9, 2009)

Zdufty said:


> Go to the store, and get a box of razor blades, hold them on a 45 degree angle to the glass, wet the glass, and start pushing the calcium off with the razor. I have a box on my shelf just for this purpose.


Exactly what I was going to recommend. In fact I did this just last night, cleaning an old aquarium for use with my geckos. A straight edged razor will get off most of the scale and residue, and is a little more fun to use than a scrubby pad and bleach.


----------



## curiousme (Nov 9, 2009)

Dyn said:


> Yea i'm getting a new aquarium from the petshop im working at.
> 
> Was going to just clean it if i could. doesnt seem like its working very well so new aquarium here I come. Hopefully Tuesday i can start working on a nice arboreal set up for my P. regalis.


You are going to buy a whole new tank, because you didn't get instant gratification with chemicals???   You are going to have to put some elbow grease into cleaning it, but i see NO reason to give up on it.  We have cleaned old fish tanks with tons of deposits, it is more than possible, it just takes time and effort.  

i have never tried a razor blade, we always just get the Scotch Brite, green scrubby pads.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 9, 2009)

I would keep trying... but i got the offer of take a new tank and we will sell this used one at cost of a new tank.

My buddy that owns the petshop has been doing fish for a long time and when the razor and clr didnt even make a dent in it he said to just get a new tank since im using it for a display. It looks fine when its wet cant notice it at all just when its dry it looks bad.


----------



## Bill S (Nov 9, 2009)

Echoing what another person said - use an acid and give it time.  If you use a harsh acid, wash and flush it thoroughly with water to remove any harmful traces.  If you let the chemical action do the work for you, it's easier and the glass will be undamaged.  If you rub or scrape it with anything, you will abrade the surface of the glass and when it dries it will still be "cloudy".  Since you cannot "un-scratch" the glass, I'd opt for letting the chemical action do the job.  I live in an area with extremely hard water, and I've had to clean a few aquariums that had gotten pretty thick build-ups.  Lime-Away works wonders.  If you place a paper towel against the glass on the side you are treating (do one side at a time) and soak it with Lime-Away, it will hold the chemical in contact with the glass and that will do a more thorough job.


----------



## Xian (Nov 9, 2009)

Dyn said:


> I would keep trying... but i got the offer of take a new tank and we will sell this used one at cost of a new tank.
> 
> My buddy that owns the petshop has been doing fish for a long time and when the razor and clr didnt even make a dent in it he said to just get a new tank since im using it for a display. It looks fine when its wet cant notice it at all just when its dry it looks bad.


Sounds like a plan, "time is money".  A $10, 10gallon aquarium is the way to go.


----------



## WelshTan (Nov 9, 2009)

have you tried something similar to harpic? A toilet cleaner and limescale remover? you would need to clean the tank extremely thoroughly afterwards and probably leave the tank to rest for a week or two ... but I think harpic would be the way to go as that cleans ANYTHING off anything lol


----------



## BrettG (Nov 9, 2009)

curiousme said:


> You are going to buy a whole new tank, because you didn't get instant gratification with chemicals???   You are going to have to put some elbow grease into cleaning it, but i see NO reason to give up on it.  We have cleaned old fish tanks with tons of deposits, it is more than possible, it just takes time and effort.
> 
> i have never tried a razor blade, we always just get the Scotch Brite, green scrubby pads.


Deposits are one thing,but this tank sounds etched. I just had this same issue with a 29g,and it hit the dumpster with a quickness.....My wife tried to clean this tank for a week using everything under the sun,and it was just a lost cause....Far from "instant gratification with chemicals" They get to the point that no amount of elbow grease or chemical makes a difference.


----------



## curiousme (Nov 9, 2009)

BrerttG said:


> Deposits are one thing,but this tank sounds etched. I just had this same issue with a 29g,and it hit the dumpster with a quickness.....My wife tried to clean this tank for a week using everything under the sun,and it was just a lost cause....Far from "instant gratification with chemicals" They get to the point that no amount of elbow grease or chemical makes a difference.


i agree with that, but was going off these comments:



			
				Dyn said:
			
		

> *Do I need to scrub rather hard with it?* I was just using a papertowel hoping that it would just wipe off looked like it but once it dried it was still there.





			
				Dyn said:
			
		

> *after letting clr sit on it for over a minute* and having it not take off the white stuff I dont think there is much hope of this tank being clean again.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 9, 2009)

I didnt know about the vinegar I wasnt sure if it needed to set or if I needed a scrub pad. I put some in there and started washing the tank with a cloth. It dried and the white cloudy film came back over the tank when it dried. So I asked if it needed to be scrubbed since a regular washing with vinegar didnt work.

The clr said to let it sit for 30 seconds then it should be clean.... it sat for about a minute and half or two minutes the first time and almost 5 the time i did it after I made that post with no visible difference in the cloudy film once it dried. 

The razor also made no dent in the film.

So I did try different things to try and get the tank clean and it didnt work. So when I told my buddy whos been doing fish for 20+ years he offered me a new tank instead which will look real good since its going to be a display. Also I'm not buying it I'm trading a used tank for a new tank.


----------



## Smitty78 (Nov 10, 2009)

Dyn said:


> I'm not exactly sure where to go with this question. Its conserning a future tarantula enclosure and I think some of these questions could be covered here.
> 
> I recently received a 10 gallon tank that was used for fish by a friend. They got out of them and brought over this tank to me because I can always use them with my growing Herp and Invert collection. It was left outside for probably 2 months and wasnt touched. I just brought it in and bleached some of it out.
> 
> ...


 In regards to your questions here are the answers.

#1 Your best answer here is a product called Spot-X. Any reputable glass shop, Home Depot, Lowe's, etc... will carry it. Having kept over 15k gallons of fresh and salt water fish, this has saved me thousands of dollars. This product is non toxic, does not scratch the surface of glass (do not use on plexi). Scrub with a moist green scratch pad, and your tank is as good as new. One bottle will clean 50+ tanks (not to mention many glass shower doors). Rinse well, and you are back in business.

#2 Cut your Plexiglas 1/8th of an inch less than the size of the tank. Most tanks have an upper and lower rim. None of them are perfectly square however (they are held together with silicone). Aquariums are made out of glass and silicone with the expectation that they will expand and contract depending on the weight of the substance placed inside of them. From my experience of making custom lids I always cut them 1/8th of an inch less than the upper rim. They then always fit the lower rim extremely well.


----------

